# Kellemes (H)húsvéti ünnepeket?



## sdcp

Kellemes *H*úsvéti ünnepeket vagy kellemes *h*úsvéti ünnepeket? Hogyan írják helyesen?

Köszi!


----------



## Lillita

Kellemes *h*úsvéti ünnepeket!

Az ünnepek nevei mindig kisbetűsek a magyarban!  
Csakúgy, mint a _"karácsony"_, _"anyák napja"_, stb.

The names of holidays are always written without capitals in the Hungarian language!  
Just like _"karácsony"_ (Christmas), _"anyák napja_" (Mothers' Day), etc.


----------



## sdcp

Köszi! Akkor kellemes húsvéti ünnepeket mindenkinek


----------



## Lillita

Neked is kellemes húsvéti ünnepeket!


----------

